# WAR Phil !!!!!!



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Phil Else And Callum Jones Set To Battle For The SnA Featherweight Title | Addicted MMA | Mixed martial arts



> *Phil Else And Callum Jones Set To Battle For The SnA Featherweight Title*
> 
> Gym 01's controversial yet talented Callum Jones, will be welcoming the return of God's of Wars Phil Else to the Shock N Awe cage as they both prepare to fight tooth and nail for the featherweight strap.
> 
> ...


Good luck buddy


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheers mate. Lot to prove this time out but I'm not looking to walk away without the belt this time.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good man Phil, should be a good fight!


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

All weighed in, opponent missed weight but I'm itching to get back into the cage and to walk out with the belt.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

So he made it on the second attempt? Hope it drained him lol.

Best of luck bud


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Phil, not seen the fight but I heard it was one for the L column. As those of us who have got in the cage, ring or whatever know the L is a hard thing to take but they do let you know more about yourself than the W sometimes.

We should tee something up and get your views on the fight, maybe do a breakdown while watching a video of it?

I'll drop you a text!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Was real gutted to read the result on Twitter, hope all is good with you Phil.

I could say many things to try and spin this round to a positive, or shed a better light on it for ya bud, but never having competed it would just not come across right as I haven't experienced what you have.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, there was a lot about my performance I was very happy with, making weight easily for one. I do believe that with 7 seconds left in the second round of a title fight it was a very early stoppage. We were stood up, my guard was tight and I was still moving so when I heard there was 10 seconds I just D'd up to catch my breath and the fight was stopped which was a calculated risk that backfired. In fairness to the ref there was an awful lot of blood from a split lip and ultimately he felt he'd stopped the fight for my safety so how angry can I really be? Lesson learned.

Matt-thanks for the message. We will get something sorted soon.


----------

